# LED lighting



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi all,

Just purchased some LED lights from Aten Lighting and fitted them last night.

Replaced a couple of the reading light with cool whites. They are very bright and because the LEDs are close to the lens the light is very spread out and glarey from the side, i.e. the light is not focussed like a halogen where the bulb is recessed into the reflector.

How have other people been getting on with them in terms of practicality? 

I also replaced a couple of the ceiling lights and they are OK because they are behind diffusers.

I'm wondering if some sort of shroud round the reading lights might cut down the glare? Should I have gone for warm white, or are they not really bright enough for reading?

Any thoughts or advice?
Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We fitted warm white throughout the van. The overall effect is pleasing with ample light. I do find the one over my seat is not as good as I like for reading however. I can get by but, when we are on hookup, have a small clip on lamp with conventional bulb, which I use to read by. 

I've just bought myself a Kindle Paperwhite to replace my original Kindle so perhaps it might not be necessary to get out the lamp next trip.

We put cool white in the 2 Fiat reading lights above the cab seats but soon changed them as we found them very clinical and stark. They were easier to read by than warm white however.

G


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Tuggy, I remember reading on here some time ago a member posting that because the LED's didn't get hot they had adapted the glass by sticking some opaque contact plastic (Blue Peter type sticky back plastic) on the outer edge of the lights which gave them a better distribution of light. I don't think they were full members at the time of posting and can't recall an update (might not have updated because they burnt their van down).
I changed all mine but actually put a couple of the halogen's back in some of the areas that I need better lighting. We use the white light for the bathroom and kitchen area and warm for the habitation area. 

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are now LED throughout, warm white for room lighting and cool white for the reading lights and the lights in the bathroom (that's a misnomer since when did a MH have a bath? :lol.

The cool white is OK for reading and we do not notice the glare since the lights are behind us when reading, the warm white is nicer to sit by, but not so good for reading.

Our reading lights have a frosted glass disc in front of them which will diffuse the light.......

We are happy with what we have got, although we still carry the halogen bulbs I took out "just in case", but so far have not even thought about wanting to replace them - the key point for us was to have enough clear light to read by and room lighting that was OK for me to lose at Scrabble by - which does not need much light 'cos I'm carp at such things..... (and have typing mistakes/spelling errors to prove it......) :lol:

I think it takes time to get used to it, but once done it is perfectly acceptable,

Davee


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We have replace all lights with warm light LED bulbs. Find them fine (better than cool white) for all general use and for reading. My light fittings already had diffused glass on the front - without which I expect they would create some glare.

I have 2 different types of led bulb; capsule type which are similar shape to the original bulb and some that are a flat disc type. The flat ones give off more direct light.

All my LED's run pretty much cool, get a little warm after a few hours so as someone else says, you may be able to fabricate some form of diffusion.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, that's very useful feedback. I appreciate your input.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gas mantles give off a good light and use hardly any electricity. :lol: 

They also incinerate pesky Midges.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Gas mantles ..........

I think you may be showing your age.......... :lol:

Haven't seen one of those since our last caravan bought in 1982....... and the mantles were not a cheap item then and did not like the caravan bouncing while being towed....... 

Dave :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Gas mantles ..........
> 
> I think you may be showing your age.......... :lol:
> 
> ...


We have a few spare ones in the garage. We always carried plenty as they had a life span of minutes once on the road.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Grizzly said:- We always carried plenty as they had a life span of *minutes *once on the road.


You bought the heavy duty ones I see. :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We haven't gone down the LED lighting path yet, prices in 2010 were a fair bit higher than now and we went for standard flourescents, double tube in the bathroom, twin singles over the sink and four round domes elsewhere. Two spotlight reading lamps as well.

We will no doubt look at that over the coming season and decide whether to stay with what we have until they die, or replace everything wholesale.

After a day tending the engines, I'm ready for a meal and bed!

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Gas mantles ..........
> 
> I think you may be showing your age.......... :lol:
> 
> ...


I know someone with a selfbuild 5th wheeler who swears by them. Especially in Morocco for killing flies and other insects.  They also give off a bit of heat on those cold Sahara nights.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Gas mantles, Jumbo? I thought you were still using those oil lamps that they used in Biblical days! :lol:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Tuggy

There are not only flat disc type of LED's and various colours, depending on your fitting you can have more or less little led pieces/ Mine are mostly 6's on little discs with pins at the side. In the sleeping are I have fitted the tube type that give a broader spread of light.
As it happens, most of my LED's are fitted behind the glass that used to protect us from burning on the QH lamps. Could I suggest a bit of tissue inside the glass to soften the glare, if that is what most concerns you.
Before having LED's we would ration our lighting, it now looks more like Blackpool for much of the evening while still being kind to the battery.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Before having LED's we would ration our lighting, it now looks more like Blackpool for much of the evening while still being kind to the battery.
> 
> Alan


You must have a good payload to carry a Big Dipper and a Candy Floss machine. 8O


----------

